# Belt Drive Carbon Frame?



## Mripper (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for reading. I've been riding a belt drive for about 4 full seasons, love it, have switched to chain and back to belt several times. As most of you know, full belt drive setups (Ring, Cog, Belt) weigh less than a chain, and in my opinion have some other good advantages to chain. Belts aren't for everyone, and many will never leave the chain, but I was thinking about how great it would be to match up a belt drive on a Carbon frame. I know very little about Carbon frame construction/building (I only ride steel) but was wondering if it would be possible to put a break in a Carbon frame, thus allowing a belt? Would the Carbon withstand the flex required when pulling the frame apart? Waiting to hear from the experts....


----------



## EstebanRapido (Jun 4, 2010)

Spotlight: 2010 Ibis Tranny Single Speed | Mountain Bike Review

I think this is what you are looking for. Maybe you should ask the A.S.S.


----------



## Mripper (Sep 17, 2010)

Hmm, interesting, I see the ability to adjust and potentially remove the chain/seat stay, but no way to get into the triangle to run a belt. Thanks for sending.


----------



## 200Duece (Jun 24, 2013)

Mripper said:


> Hmm, interesting, I see the ability to adjust and potentially remove the chain/seat stay, but no way to get into the triangle to run a belt. Thanks for sending.


what is the bolt for at the top of the rear triangle by the seat post in the first pic? maybe there? if you can get a chain through shouldn't a belt squeeze in?


----------



## Mripper (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, but that would only allow you to get a belt around the rear triangle, but not inside the rear triangle. Need to be able to get in-between the two chain stays with the belt.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

There's no carbon frames capable of belt drive that I'm aware of.


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

Looks like you are out of luck, unless you went custom. I would recommend calling Ruckus Composites, they do some amazing stuff with carbon repair, modification and painting. They have posted a few pics of this exact process on their Facebook. They could probably cut the dropouts off and add on Paragon Machine Works belt-drive compatible dropouts. As long as you are willing to pay for it, Ruckus could make it happen.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

There are belt drive dropouts that can be bonded into a carbon frame. So custom is currently the only option. I am going custom Ti to keep going with my belt drive fixation.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> There's no carbon frames capable of belt drive that I'm aware of.


There actually is...but only for Urban use:

The Lance District Fixed Gear Bike


----------



## cdthuran (Apr 14, 2010)

I did a lot of research into this a few summers back - check out the Ellsworth Enlightenment. When last I checked it was available in both 26" and 29". 

For the record - the Trek District Carbon is a very slick bike. The rear eccentric interface takes a bit to get used to, but she is a beautiful lady. 

Cheers,

Conor


----------



## cdthuran (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to add - the information I read on the Tranny doesn't allow a belt, as there is no actual split in the frame.

And, if you go to Bing images and type in "gt zaskar belt drive" there are a few pictures of the carbon 29 frame with a split stay in the back - will have to do some more research.


----------



## 69erEverything (Mar 26, 2012)

Raleigh made a carbon belt drive frame for cyclocross. Never heard of anyone breaking one.


----------



## Freewheeler13 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have converted a few bikes from chain to belt drive. My latest project was an about ten year old road bike with a carbon frame. As it is not a monocoque but an old style screwed and glewed frame, I managed to open the rear triangle unscrewing the seat stay at the dropout. After mounting the belt I screwed the stay back, fixing it with some blue Loctite. This bike is now my favorite!


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

good work


----------



## charlesrg (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry to revive this old topic. 
Have you guys seen any production Belt drive Carbon Fiber bike with Alfine Di2 ?


----------



## trailrtrash (Oct 22, 2015)

This is the singlespeed board, no Alfine Di2 here  

Moving on, the new Ibis Tranny will take a belt.


----------

